# Thức ăn cho mèo



## manhdung0899

Nếu bạn nghĩ về việc nhận nuôi một con thú cưng và coi thành viên mới trong gia đình mình là một con mèo, bạn cần biết những điều cơ bản về cách chăm sóc một con mèo. Những người có lối sống bận rộn có thể thích một con mèo hơn là một con chó vì chúng đòi hỏi ít sự chú ý hơn những con chó. Tuy nhiên, tất cả các động vật cần một sự chăm sóc thích hợp nhất định để khỏe mạnh và hạnh phúc và trước khi bạn mang mèo con mới về nhà, bạn phải tìm hiểu những gì con mèo sẽ cần.​







_*Click ngay: https://petmaster.vn/shop-cho-meo/*_

Đầu tiên và quan trọng nhất, một khi bạn đã nhận nuôi một con mèo, điều đầu tiên bạn nên làm là lên lịch một cuộc hẹn với bác sĩ thú y của bạn. Và nếu bạn có những con mèo khác trong gia đình, bạn sẽ cần tách con mèo mới của bạn ra khỏi những con mèo khác cho đến khi bác sĩ thú y của bạn có thể kiểm tra con mèo mới của bạn. Mèo có thể mắc nhiều loại bệnh có thể truyền sang những con mèo khác của bạn thông qua việc cắn hoặc cào. Bác sĩ thú y của bạn sẽ có thể thực hiện một số xét nghiệm đơn giản, tương đối rẻ tiền để đảm bảo con mèo mới của bạn khỏe mạnh và không mắc bệnh. Khi mèo con mới của bạn đã được kiểm tra và được phát hiện là khỏe mạnh và không có bệnh, thì bạn có thể cho phép tiếp xúc với những con mèo khác của bạn. Cho đến lúc đó, bạn phải giữ con mèo mới của bạn tránh xa những người khác để tránh mọi liên lạc cá nhân với những con mèo khác của bạn. Con mèo của bạn cũng sẽ cần một mẫu phân để xác định xem nó có con giun nào không, và nếu vậy thuốc sẽ được cung cấp cho bạn để loại bỏ giun. Giun dễ lây cho những con mèo khác nên cần có một hộp xả rác riêng để tránh làm lộ ra những con mèo khác của bạn.

Mèo yêu cầu một số đồ dùng cá nhân của riêng họ. Chúng sẽ cần một hộp xả rác, và bạn nên mua một hộp đủ lớn để mèo con của bạn sử dụng một khi nó đã trưởng thành. Tôi thích hộp đựng rác kín, những cái có nắp, vì nhiều lý do. Trước hết, nó giúp giảm bất kỳ đống rác nào bị trầy xước trên sàn nhà. Thứ hai, một hộp xả rác kèm theo giúp giảm bất kỳ mùi không mong muốn. Và thứ ba, mèo thích sự riêng tư khi chúng đi vệ sinh và một chiếc hộp có nắp sẽ cung cấp cho mèo của bạn một nơi riêng tư để đi. Bạn nên dọn dẹp hộp xả rác hàng ngày. Điều này sẽ giữ cho nó không có mùi, và cũng giữ cho con mèo của bạn hạnh phúc và ngăn không cho nó loại bỏ bên ngoài hộp xả rác. Mèo không thích sử dụng hộp xả rác bẩn và nếu bạn không dọn dẹp thường xuyên, nhiều khả năng bạn sẽ tìm thấy những mớ hỗn độn không mong muốn trên sàn nhà của bạn. Bạn sẽ thấy việc học cách chăm sóc mèo không khó lắm.

Mèo cũng cần đồ chơi để kích thích và cây mèo hoặc đồ nội thất cho mèo mà chúng có thể chơi và trèo lên và sử dụng để cào vào. Nếu bạn không cung cấp cho mèo của bạn đồ nội thất cho mèo và các bài viết trầy xước, bạn có thể thấy chúng cào vào đồ đạc của bạn thay vào đó. Bạn không thể ngăn mèo cào, nhưng bạn có thể cung cấp cho chúng những vị trí thích hợp để cào, điều này sẽ làm giảm khả năng mèo phá hỏng đồ đạc của bạn. Đồ chơi cho mèo rất quan trọng để chơi và tập thể dục.





_*Xem thêm: https://forum.teamspeak.com/members/401317-petmasterstore*_

 Chọn đồ chơi cẩn thận và đảm bảo mỗi đồ chơi không có bất kỳ bộ phận nhỏ nào có thể bị tách ra. Điều này đặt ra một nguy cơ nghẹt thở cho con mèo của bạn. Nếu bạn tìm thấy bất kỳ bộ phận nào của đồ chơi có các bộ phận nhỏ, hãy tự tháo chúng ra và ngăn ngừa nguy hiểm có thể xảy ra với động vật của bạn. Đồ chơi có catnip trong đó rất tuyệt vì mèo của bạn sẽ hoàn toàn thích nó. Catnip là một loại thảo mộc tự nhiên mà mèo phát điên và họ rất thú vị khi "cao" về loại thảo mộc này. Nếu bạn thấy con mèo của bạn không phản ứng với catnip, nhưng một khi đã làm, chỉ cần loại bỏ các đồ chơi catnip trong một thời gian và sau đó giới thiệu lại chúng trong một vài ngày. Mèo xây dựng một khả năng chịu đựng tác động của catnip theo thời gian.

Khi chọn chế độ ăn cho mèo của bạn, tôi khuyên bạn nên nói chuyện với bác sĩ thú y của bạn về những gì bác sĩ thú y khuyên. Một số con mèo thích thức ăn cho mèo khô, trong khi những con khác thích thức ăn ướt. Bạn sẽ phải xác định bằng thử nghiệm và lỗi con mèo của bạn sẽ thích gì. Tôi cung cấp cả cho những con mèo của tôi. Nó cho họ một sự lựa chọn và ngăn mèo khỏi chán thức ăn. Mèo yêu cầu taurine trong chế độ ăn của chúng, mà tất cả thức ăn cho mèo đều được tăng cường, vì vậy nếu bạn cho mèo ăn thức ăn, hãy đảm bảo chúng vẫn nhận đủ thức ăn cho mèo để cung cấp các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết. Luôn cung cấp nước sạch cho mèo của bạn. Một số con mèo thích một hệ thống tưới nước liên tục. Họ bị thu hút bởi nước chảy và có thể có xu hướng uống nhiều hơn từ nước chảy. Mặc dù vậy, loại hệ thống đó là không cần thiết, chỉ cần đảm bảo bạn làm sạch bát nước và cung cấp nước sạch mỗi ngày.

Luôn giữ liên lạc với bác sĩ thú y của bạn cho bất kỳ câu hỏi nào khác, đặc biệt là nếu con mèo của bạn bắt đầu cư xử khác đi, hoặc đi vào phòng tắm bên ngoài hộp xả rác hoặc thay đổi phân, hoặc thay đổi khẩu vị hoặc mức năng lượng. Nếu con mèo của bạn có những thay đổi về hành vi, hãy thảo luận với bác sĩ thú y càng sớm càng tốt để loại bỏ bất kỳ bệnh nào là nguyên nhân có thể. Có rất nhiều sách đào tạo dành cho chủ sở hữu mèo và tôi khuyên bạn nên nghĩ những cuốn sách hay nhất trên blog của mình.

*Thông tin Shop thú cưng

Hotline*:0936331085

*Website:* https://petmaster.vn/

*Đ/c:* Số 4 Trần Bình, Mai Dịch, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

_*Petmaster luôn mang đến những sản phẩm có chất lượng tốt nhất cho khách hàng*_


----------



## sawhorseray

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! Smart man to be listening to your wife, happy wife, happy life. RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

Welcome to the SMF from Middle TN.  Don't forget to give the Weber WSM a look.


----------



## SmokinAl

Welcome to SMF!
I'm sure we can come up with the right smoker for you!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

Welcome glad to have you on board. Ah staying ahead of the game with wife's approval. Plenty of reading on here for guidance and ask the questions for the replies to assit you along.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle

Welcome from Iowa! Lots of good people here with tons of knowledge 

Ryan


----------



## gary s

Lots of great Offsets out there, Stay away from the thin metal ones it you are looking for something that will last. 

Gary


----------



## Prairie_Smoke

I love my Old Country BBQ Pit. It is fully welded, and they come in a variety of sizes and don't break the bank. I have the Wrangler II (discontinued), the Pecos and Wrangler are both larger than this one. Here it is with a 17 lb Brisket.


----------



## kruizer

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## schlotz

Welcome aboard from Indiana.


----------



## JC in GB

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------

